# How do fix your form when shooting 3 or 5 spot targets?



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

*Shoot It First*

What seems to work well for me is, shoot it first. If I am missing a bull say number 3 on a Vegas face I will shoot that bull first. That usually seems to correct the problem. Sometimes I will also swap out that arrow with one I haven't shot or better, one that I have been putting in the X.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Same here.........
I shoot my worst target first...I keep the same arrow with the same target but I switch which target I shoot first.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

For me I tend to drop X's on the last two ends on 5 spot. I shoot the Vegas face better and I know it has alot to do with shooting fewer arrows for me. If I'm missing a particular target more than others, I make sure it's not the arrow first...My arrows are numbered and I shoot the same sequence of targets each end....It's it is not the arrow I check the nock.....if it's not the nock...Then I know it's me. I make myself focus harder on that target or I change my sequence of targets.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Keep track of WHERE those misses are located on the particular target spot involved.

THEN, once you have determined the trend...if they are to the left, simply move your FRONT FOOT very slightly to the RIGHT. If the misses are slightly to the RIGHT, then move the FRONT foot slightly to the left. It doesn't take much at all either...1/2 inch can solve the issue. I think that it beats moving across your shooting lane as you shoot the left, center, and right target spots.

I'm not a proponent of moving across the lane, but rather prefer to only move the FRONT FOOT slightly left or right, IF that is your tendency to shoot slightly left or right depending upon the target spot you are shooting.

IF you are tending to shoot low on the last few shots of the end...then it is likely you are tiring...and can learn to slow down the pacing just a tad and give yourself a few seconds more rest between shots. Shooting those "weak targets" first is, IMHO simply a bandaid...and then you will soon find that you will miss the OTHER ONES instead, hahaha.

Try sometime to shoot a full game this way: Come to full draw, center up on the target (single spot face, ok), then immediately close your eyes and FINISH THE SHOT...do NOT punch it off...but finish the shot as smoothly and as normally as possible, but with your eyes closed!

Do this for a full 4 ends of 5 shots...all at a single spot face! Do NOT MOVE YOUR ALIGNMENT during this game! You will most likely find a "trend" in where you are impacting on the target shooting by feel alone...and...you will NOT shoot no 100 "clean" game either....not at first, haha.

However, after 4 ends, you will have a great indicator of how you are really reacting during the shot with regards to alignment, because you are trying to shoot the ENTIRE SHOT...and not just feeling the "release" like normal "blank bale" shooting...this is BLIND SHOOTING the entire shot sequence after target acquisition.

After a few ends...you will FEEL THE SHOT completely, and know what you are doing...AND...you WILL be able to learn to shoot 25's with your eyes closed and execute the shot nearly perfect!

One friend only shot a 91 game the first time he tried it...but the last two ends were perfect 25's inside out...and one end...was a 4X end...with his eyes closed!

He found out that this indicated his trend...and he had said that he was missing to the RIGHT and slightly high during his scoring rounds...and sure enough...he was missing RIGHT and slightly high when shooting BLIND! I have done this myself, and as lousy as I shoot...I CAN AND HAVE shot 25's with my eyes closed! But it won't happen on the first couple of ends when you try this.

Learn something about your tendencies and alignment by trying this! You will eventually feel yourself moving, even without visual reference...and feel the entire shot execution....cuz with your eyes closed (blind), you will realize, just as you should with your eyes open...the LONGER it takes the shot to break...the WORSE the results!

Take pictures of each end as well and compare the pictures, end by end and then you will also have the target to see all 20 holes' patterns too.

field14


----------

